# 5 failed icsi then a natural BFP then miscarriage, do I keep going?



## Abby22x (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi ladies,

I'm looking for some advice.​ As most of you know I had a natural BFP a couple of weeks after a laproscopy that came back clear. I got to 5 weeks before I discovered my HCG was dropping. 

I'm now trying to decide whether it's either a good sign that I got pregnant straight after the lap and it's worth continuing treatment/trying with my own eggs or alternatively is the reason the pregnancy ended because of a greater underlying issue with chromosomes/rubbish eggs and that's why it's never panned out?
I had a chemical with my first IVF then 4 BFNs. I was diagnosed with NK cells and sticky blood after the first three attempts so have been on steroids/clexane and progesterone. They say my embryos are good quality although I never have any to freeze and I have low AMH but always get 10 eggs retrieved. I'm 34 - do I keep trying? x


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I have few questions. 

1.  Do you do a scratch normally before your cycles? 

2.  Do you have a partner?

3.  Would you regret not trying again in 1 or 2 or 5 years?

4.  Did you do any of the  pred/clexane after the natural BFP?  Also perhaps progesterone?

xoxo


----------



## Abby22x (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi there, yes I'm married and we had the scratch the last 3 attempts. On the natural BFP i was already on aspirin (when I discovered I was pregnant) and the Lister told me to start clean, steroids and progesterone. I started spotting a few days later and I worried that the clexane and aspirin was too much together? Or that my progesterone was too low! x


----------



## Abby22x (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi there, yes I'm married and we had the scratch the last 3 attempts. On the natural BFP i was already on aspirin (when I discovered I was pregnant) and the Lister told me to start clean, steroids and progesterone. I started spotting a few days later and I worried that the clexane and aspirin was too much together? Or that my progesterone was too low! x


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Ok - so it wasn't that the Lap was the silver bullet as you have had a scratch.  

What does your partner think?

My guess is progesterone!  

My advice depending on what the Lister says - is try the Zita West Eat yourself Pregnant for three months.  Get your self good ready and healthy for another cycle in three or four months with supplements, aspirin etc.  Then try in the process.  Every other day sex!!!  

Then if you get a BFP again (which you may) go in to the Lister straight away for immunes and progesterone test!  

The aspirin and Clex do separate things so should be ok!  

Good luck!!


----------



## Abby22x (Jan 6, 2017)

Thank you - the weird thing was as soon as I found out I had a BFP I took the progesterone (pessaries) clexane and steroids but it's still not helped... But I did wonder if I was spotting whether it was still too low or whether it was just the pregnancy ending.

x


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi!

Didn't want to read and run. 

First of all  

It is so hard.......but I think you have a lot of reasons to keep going - as long as you and your partner want to keep going and have the funds to.  

Have you maybe considered - Just sometimes worth getting fresh eyes and ears on you.. 

You can see from my signature have had many cycles and then found ourselves with Serum in Athens last year and haven't looked back since. We had several BFN over in UK and was told possibly had egg and embryo issues and pointed towards donor as only option. Was very much if we didn't fit into Box A or Box B not a lot they can do.  However went to Serum changed to short protocol (always been on long protocol in UK), change of drugs, immunes medication and although ended in BFN had best cycle - hit all our targets - best quality embryos and even two to freeze AA blasts. Following our first cycle transpired issues with uterus which have just had rectified with lap and hyst surgery in Athens - dealing with issues which none of NHS and private clinic in UK picked up on!! 

Definately worth as the lady below says taking time to supplement well and look into supplements which can help with egg quality etc etc i.e.  Co Q10, Melatonine, fish oils etc. 

I had aspirin and Clexane and was told by clinic if spotting then they would deal with slightly lowering the dose on aspirin but think aspirin and Clexane together are very common to deal with immunes and bloods. 

Could be worth - if clinic doesn't already - monitor your progesterone levels so if they show signs of lowering can change your dose accordingly. 

Good luck xx


----------



## Abby22x (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks so much - lowering my aspirin dose does sound helpful and so does monitoring progesterone. I'm based in Scotland had all my cycles at 2 clinics here then after my last failure I paid for a consultation with the Lister. Unfortunately despite it being with an immune specialist the changes they suggested were minimal. But the third clinic in Scotland said they would do those changes for me here if I wanted which is obviously a little easier than travelling. 

I did think about serum but I was put off with the travel because of my work but I have thought about Cyprus which is only one flight away eventually for donor if I'm having no luck. Can I ask why they changed you from short to long? That's really interesting? x


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

I was told that the problem we were having was actually an embryo issue as a result of the UK clinics over stimming me and therefore ending up with large amounts of eggs but poor quality. Serum wanted less in quantity but better quality. 

Serum explained there was no need to down reg me before stimming as no need when cycles are regular and went on to short protocol in September which was less stressful on the body. I ended up with 12 eggs of which 11 fertilised - compared with UK clinics where would get 20 eggs and only 11 fertilise and lose many embryos over the next few days - and end up with poor quality embryos by day three and no blasts or poor blasts by day five when long protocol. 

We ended up having Three AA Blasts  put back in and 2 AA blasts frozen in September with Serum. Unfortunately transpired I have a septum in my uterus and fibroids together with infection in my uterus caused by toxic fluid in a remaining Fallopian tube - all left by UK clinic and detected by Serum. So hoping following surgery two weeks ago when we cycle again hope we have dealt with the issues affecting implantation now. Fingers crossed. 

We have been treated like specific individuals over at Serum. Have not looked back. 

We also took Co Q10 this cycle for embryo quality, alongside Melatonine for egg quality, fish oils, multi vitamin, extra folic acid, Vitamin D Spray etc. 

Definately worth looking into clinics that look at you as individuals and not just fitting into Box A or Box B. 

Good luck


Xx


----------

